# Human Urine To Cycle



## knownothingfishowner

From Amie in another thread...



Amie said:


> I've heard that human urine is actually the best thing to use while cycling a tank. Apparently, the nitrite that is produced in the end is better for the fish because the ammonia used in the first place is more natural. Me personally, don't plan on going that route.



Any legitimacy to this anyone know of? Sounds pretty user friendly. Just pop the top and release. 

Although, I'd probably have to cut down my soda and cigarette intake. Don't think sugar and tar would help much.


----------



## NursePlaty

*So pee in a cup and pour it in a fish tank? No thanks. Too unsanitary for me. 

If you are shooting for ammonia, why not just use pure ammonia itself... urine probably has more toxins from the body, dead red blood cells, dead white blood cells, excess plasma, sodium, urea, and etc?*


----------



## knownothingfishowner

Good call. I was just curious since somebody else posted it as theoretical. 

Already use the regular cycling methods.


----------



## mk4gti

male urine might have seamen in it


----------



## knownothingfishowner

mk4gti said:


> male urine might have seamen in it


----------



## jrman83

LOL. Unusual place for this thread.


----------



## mk4gti

Lol im serious my girlfriend used to work for a bio lab and they got urine samples from doctors offices, she said something like 90% of male urine contains seamen. I mentioned this thread to her and her exact words were "do you know how dirty most peoples urine is?" If you take an advil thats going to be in your urine, if you drink soda, thats going to be in your urine, basically unless you live a 100% healthy organic lifestyle, your going to put something in your tank you dont want in there


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Actually urine is quite sanitary, You are supposed to piss on yourself or someone piss on you if you get a nice gash or something when you are out in the wilderness(must be applied DIRECTLY as urine more then 1 minute old immediately colonizes millions of bacteria that is bad). Also when you are dehydrated and have no water you can consume your own urine to keep you alive. Id probably barf if i drank it and smash someones face that pisses on me but hey.

As far as tinklin in the glass box, esentially it would work however you better be 100% healthy(to insure the urine is sterile) and has not sat out for more then 1 minute max. Human urine contains ammonium nitrate which is the nitrogen portion of most fertilizers on the market. they rate in at 45% ammonium nitrate per granual.


----------



## knownothingfishowner

mk4gti said:


> Lol im serious my girlfriend used to work for a bio lab and they got urine samples from doctors offices, she said something like 90% of male urine contains seamen.


So that's what makes all the bubbles. :animated_fish_swimm

Okay, I was just curious on the theory someone posted. Sounded like a crappy idea, but if it requires something that's free, then it's at least worthy of questioning.


----------



## Amie

I got that idea from someone else on the forum. Here is the link. Damaaaax mentioned it.http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/things-newbies-should-know-about-cycling-7945.html 

Damaaaax seems to one of the people I see posting on here often and seems to know what (s?)he is talking about so I think (s?)he is probably accurate. Me personally, use tropical fish flakes-for the record 

PS fishowner:
Nice pic up above......what tank do you keep THAT guy in?!?!?


----------



## NursePlaty

*Just seems too dirty to me, now matter how "clean" pee is so I'd rather cycle with fish or with ammonia. My tanks are all in my bedroom and Id rather not pee in a cup and pour it in my fish tank in my room. 
*
*No wonder females live longer than males, we watch out for diseases, go to yearly doctor check-ups, and are sanitary *r2. Im just kidding. But if yall are all for peeing in a tank then good luck lol*


----------



## knownothingfishowner

Amie said:


> PS fishowner:
> Nice pic up above......what tank do you keep THAT guy in?!?!?


They're just googled images to illustrate the goofiness of the topic or others responses. All I really have are platies and loaches.


----------



## snail

WhiteDevil said:


> You are supposed to piss on yourself or someone piss on you if you get a nice gash or something when you are out in the wilderness


If I had something in a bottle from the chemist to use I'd still use it first. I think I'd rather buy my ammonia in a bottle too.


----------



## Amie

Urine grows better fish food : Nature News 

Enjoy!!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Ok, where the smell are you going to find a store in the middle of nowhere? That statement was if you were out, natural disasters,ect. Thats basic boy scout knowledge.


----------



## snail

WhiteDevil said:


> Ok, where the smell are you going to find a store in the middle of nowhere? That statement was if you were out, natural disasters,ect. Thats basic boy scout knowledge.


That was my point, you might do it if you had no other alternative. But if you were say 10mins drive from a chemist or had a first aid kit with you, you woud not even think of it.

This smiley looks kind of right for this topic:
:fishGreen::fishGreen::fishGreen:


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

that 10 minutes can cost you your life. I dont think chemists hang out 10 minutes away from anything, i thought they all lived in sweden.


----------



## snail

WhiteDevil said:


> that 10 minutes can cost you your life. I dont think chemists hang out 10 minutes away from anything, i thought they all lived in sweden.


lol, I mean a pharmacy, in uk they are called chemists. But I don't think urine is going to stop bleeding, which might kill you in 10 minutes. My point was just that using urine as an anticeptic is a last choice as you said, in an extreme circumstance, if you have another choice you are always going to use the alternative. Seeing as there are plenty of ways to cycle a tank I think I'll stick to ways that don't use urine. Still it would be interesting to hear from any one who has tried it.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Urine will stop bleeding, its bacteria clots the wound in a matter of seconds.

Yes I have pissed on myself before, not because I was intoxicated but because i ripped my left calf open while turkey hunting 4 years ago.


----------



## Amie

I think you missing the point. This was not started as a debate on WOULD you cycle with urine simply CAN you (ie. is it possible).

As I said, I believe it is. Damaaaaax confirms it. But the actual nuts and bolts of it, that is, should it be filtered or anything like that or should it be stored or whatever I don't know. Again Damaaaax knows someone who actually does this so (s)he might be able to find out some particulars. 

Personally, it's not for me. However, my thought if someone else did it would not be 'that is gross' it would be 'wow! that person is serious about his fish'. 

So, I really don't think all the 'yuck' comments are productive. Live and let live that's my motto.


----------



## Scuff

It's certainly possible, and I've certainly done it in the past. It's nothing I'd keep for long-term storage and future use, but you've always got a daily supply of it so that's not an issue. I'd be concerned with potential toxins entering the aquarium through the urine, but I think you'd really have to be dosing quite a small aquarium with some rank pee to make a difference. And honestly for toxin levels to be high enough to eventually affect the fish, you'd be noticing your own health issues.

There's no reason why you can't use it, but there are easier methods.


----------



## snail

Yes, it would certainly work.


----------



## snail

WhiteDevil said:


> Urine will stop bleeding, its bacteria clots the wound in a matter of seconds.


Not trying to argue here just interested, where are the bacteria coming from if the urine is sterile?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Human urine consists primarily of water, with organic solutes including urea, creatinine, uric acid, and trace amounts of enzymes, carbohydrates, hormones, fatty acids, pigments, and mucins, and inorganic ions such as sodium (Na+), potassium (K+), chloride (Cl-), magnesium (Mg2+), calcium (Ca2+), ammonium (NH4+), sulfates (SO42-), and phosphates (e.g., PO43-). A representative chemical composition would be:
water 95%

urea 9.3 g/l

chloride 1.87 g/l

sodium 1.17 g/l

potassium 0.750 g/l

creatinine 0.670 g/l

with lesser amounts of other ions and compounds

Its no so much sterile as it is clean, uncontaminated, ect, its excess your body doesnt use. However clear urine is best, the darker the urine the more dehydrated you are which in turn shows ill health.

Pee on your flowers at home,daily, the fert you add to it will do more then the stuff in the bags lol


----------



## snail

But what is it about it that stops beeding?

Sorry I don't want to hijack the post, i'll shut up now


----------



## jrman83

If you pee on any plant daily, you'll kill it within a few days. I've proved that as a kid many times, lol.


----------



## Jaws

Pee in someone else's tank first.


----------



## majerah1

Well if you think about it,i does make perfect sense.Fertilizer for outside plants are fecal matter mixed with other things.Plus if you have a well stocked tank,with plants they seem to be very healthy,mostly because the fish defacate and urinate in the water,giving nutrients to the plants.So therefore,it would be useful to use your own urine,although ill never do it.Id get some of the weirdest looks from family.They already think im nuts forwhat i do for the fish,lol.(beefheart recipe,lol)


----------

